

Twitter Mentioned In 50% Of Super Bowl Ads, Facebook Only 8%, Google+ Shut Out - co_pl_te
http://marketingland.com/game-over-twitter-mentioned-in-50-of-super-bowl-commercials-facebook-only-8-google-shut-out-32420

======
nextparadigms
This is not that interesting to me. Twitter has been loved by traditional
media almost from day one. Facebook is also almost a decade old, and it still
got only 8%. So I'm not surprised Google+ wasn't mentioned much, or at all.

What would be more interesting to me is for someone to evaluate how much has
the Superbowl been mentioned on these 3 networks.

~~~
co_pl_te
Fair point. I think what interested me about the article was that both
Facebook and Twitter were mentioned equally (8 times each) during last year's
Super Bowl commercials. I agree that Twitter is the social platform
traditional media has the most affinity towards, so in that respect, the
results are to be expected.

Here are some stats on Super Bowl mentions that might be of interest to you:

Facebook: <http://newsroom.fb.com/News/570/Super-Bowl-XLVII-on-Facebook>

Twitter: [http://blog.twitter.com/2013/02/the-super-tweets-of-
sb47.htm...](http://blog.twitter.com/2013/02/the-super-tweets-of-sb47.html)

Instagram: <http://blog.instagram.com/post/42254883677/sbroundup>

Google (search, not +): [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/m-beyonce-and-
ravens-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/m-beyonce-and-ravens-
dominate-game-day.html)

------
flexxaeon
As noted in the comments... hashtags != twitter and this is becoming more true
each year.

A few lines of code and Facebook could shake things up with all of their
"dormant" hashtag data

I say "Game On"

